# Bike through Denver



## caraway (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to find the fastest bike route through Denver. I will be starting at CU in Boulder and then arriving at Sedalia. I am looking for a route that will get me through Denver quickly because I still have another 50 miles to ride after Sedalia. 

My knowledge of Denver is limited and I was unable to get any solid answers while reading the Denver Bike Map pdf.

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I knew guys that would semi-regularly ride from Boulder to Colorado Springs. They did not go through Denver, but rather went on the west side of the metro area. That said, there are a couple of ways:

1) Through Denver: Here is a link that shows commuting from Boulder to Downtown Denver.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67661&highlight=commute+to+denver

EDIT: I found this link. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=321753

After you get on the Platte River Trail, you can take it all the way to Chatfield Reservoir. There may be a back way from Chatfield to Sedalia, but I know that US 85 will get you there. It would be an ugly and busy section. 

2) It is possible to go on the west side. From Boulder go down to Marshall and go south on McCaslin. Follow these directions IN REVERSE to get from the top of "The Wall" to Golden

http://www.teamevergreen.org/sites/default/files/20 Jul 18.pdf

From Golden, take Heritage Road to US40 which turns into CO-26 into Morrison. Go a little east on CO-8 and pick up the bike path that fronts C-470 and take that to Chatfield Reservoir. 

Good Luck.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a road beginning just about Louviers which parallels Hwy 85 (on the west side) that will get you down to Sedalia, then go west to 109? just west of Sedalia and that will take you all the way down to Palmer Lake and Monument. Have fun, check google maps to see exactly where the parallel road begins, because you'll have to ride 85 until then.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

That would be 105, one of my favorite roads. Did the loop last week from Manitou to Castle Rock and back; went up 105 and came back via the frontage road on I25 to Larkspur and then a mile on the I25 shoulder and back to Palmer Lake on 18. Great ride.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If you don't have to go to Sedalia, it might help if you tell us where your final destination is. For example, if your final destination is farther eat, there might be different routes thrugh Denver.


----------

